# SAMBA, partage pour mac os X



## strai1 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur linux sous debian avec des dossiers partagés sous Samba. les pc connectés et le mac sous snow leopard ne posent pas de problème. En revanche le mac sous TIGER a des comportements bizzares. 
En effet, sous tiger le lecteur partagé est bien monté seulement lorsque je souhaite acceder au sous dossiers, soit ca se passe bien sous il m'ejecte du finder. Le plus étrange c'est que ce ne sont pas toujours les memes sous dossier qui réagissent ainsi.

je suis interessé de savoir si qq'un à déjà rencontré ce problème et bien entendu si qq'un a la solution alors je suis preneur.

Merci à vous tous


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

En effet sous Tiger Samba possède quelques bugs d'I/O qui fait planter la connection.


----------



## dutom007 (22 Mars 2010)

Je me permet de ressortir ce topic car pour ma part je n'arrive pas à voir les dossiers partagé sur le Mac alors que mon Seven lui y accède !


----------



## fouyas (26 Mars 2010)

Sous Linux, installer NETATALK pour émuler un serveur Apple, ça marche plutôt bien...


----------



## dejautilise (27 Mars 2010)

bonjour,

ce sujet tombe a pic... Je me suis résigné a faire un reseau samba entre os x.6 et ubuntu 9.10, après avoir tenter d'installer netatalk.

Il y a un tuto anglais qui explique comment configurer netatalk 2.0.3 pour faire un reseau avec os X.5. A savoir qu'a partir de X.5, il est nécessaire d'ajouter le support SSL a netatalk.
Seulement qu'en est il avec netatalk 2.0.4 ?


----------



## willoucheck (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère être dans la bonne section, si ce n'est le cas, désolé d'avance
Mon pb, car il y en a un, est le suivant:

je suis sous MAC OSX Tiger sur un mac mini (celui-ci se trouvant dans mon bureau)
le mac mini est connecté via neuf box et boitier CPL à un passerelle multimedia (bewan iMedia HD100)
se trouvant dans mon salon et judicieusement branchée à ma télé.

la passerelle bewan est compatible aux serveurs samba et upnp

J'ai donc activé le partage windows (via samba) dans mes préférences systèmes, et ai paramétré le fichier 
smb.conf (suis au boulot et n'ai pas le dit fichier ici, je le mettrai ce soir).

quand je me connecte via ma passerelle multimedia, il trouve le reseau (m'affiche le son nom et s'y connecte)
sauf que quand il doit m'afficher le contenu du dossier partagé, il m'affiche le message "ce dossier est vide"
(message bateau j'imagine de la bewan)

et donc je regarde les logs Samba et j'obtiens ceci :
error packet at /SourceCache/samba/samba-100.12/samba/source/smbd/trans2.c(4302) cmd=50 (SMBtrans2) NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée lumineuse? ou a-t-il déjà rencontré ce type de pb?

merci de votre aide


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2010)

essaye de te connecter via smbclient et ajoute  --debuglevel=10 a la commande pour voir le vrai probleme, la transaction a ete fermée je pense que tu as un probleme de droit enfin c'est 90% des cas


----------



## willoucheck (31 Août 2010)

ok, merci j'vais tenter ça et j'reviens

mon smb.conf:


> [global]
> server string = Marine
> netbios name = Marine
> security = share
> ...


----------



## willoucheck (1 Septembre 2010)

bon bah voilà mon erreur "dans l'détail":



> [2010/08/31 23:46:55, 3] /SourceCache/samba/samba-100.12/samba/source/smbd/process.c:switch_message(887)
> switch message SMBtrans2 (pid 15735) conn 0x180fe00
> [2010/08/31 23:46:55, 4] /SourceCache/samba/samba-100.12/samba/source/smbd/uid.c:change_to_user(189)
> change_to_user: Skipping user change - already user
> ...


----------

